# Авиация > Однополчане >  773-й истребительный авиационный полк

## Fencer

773-й истребительный авиационный полк

----------


## Fencer

> 773-й истребительный авиационный полк


Продолжение...

----------


## Мотылёк

773 ИАП. Дамгартен 1958 год. Вторая эскадридья.
29 мая 1958 года перехватили и посадили  на аэродром Дамгартен бельгийский разведчик RF-84F
http://www.belgian-wings.be/Webpages...-84F%20Thunder

----------


## Мотылёк

Бельгийский сайт с Форума почему-то не открывается .

----------

